# Great Euroleague's evening 4 Siena&Treviso



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Both have at this point "a feet" to Barcelona ...

_Tau Vitoria - Benetton Treviso_ *75*-*84* 

Tau: Calderon 9 (2/5), Vidal 5 (1/1, 0/1), Nocioni 14 (4/5, 2/4), Scola 11 (5/8), Wolkowyski 7 (3/11, 0/1); Bennett 2 (1/2, 0/2), Palladino 3 (0/2, 1/3), Foirest 12 (0/0, 4/5), Hernandez ne, Griffith 2 (1/2), Gadou 10 (3/5). 


Benetton: Nicola 12 (2-2, 1-1), Edney 11 (4-12, 1-2), Langdon 11 (4-7, 1-2), Pittis 9 (4-4), Marconato 14 (4-6, 0-1), Bulleri 16 (5-9, 1-2), Garbajosa 9 (1-7, 1-3), Larranaga ne, Markoishvili 2 (1-1), Soltau ne 

--------------------

_Ulker Istanbul - Montepaschi Siena_ *80*-*92* 

ULKER: Booker 8, Erdenay 16, Yildirim 6, Praskevicius 9, Blair 8, Erdogan 8, Pachulia 9, Goljovic 14, Acik, Gonlum 2, Solak ne, Abi ne. 

MONTEPASCHI SIENA: Stefanov 10 (2/5, 2/3), Ford 19 (4/8, 3/4), Zukauskas 2 (1/2, 0/1), Turkcan 18 (6/9, 1/2), Chiacig 13 (5/7); Vukcevic 18 (0/2, 4/5), Kakiouzis 10 (2/2, 2/4), Mitchell 2(1/1, 0/1). N.e: Marcaccini, Mordente, Bowdler 


Gretz


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

That's true. Especially for Treviso. I hope Benetton makes it to the F4 (they deserve it) but I can't say the same for Siena. 


I think this would be Benetton's year............


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I hope we win it all this year. I'm going to Barcelona if Olympiakos is there. We almost won Bodiroba and those other jerks last Thursday but we lost because of Tomic' turnovers.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

For those who don't speak greek and don't understand why we call Bodiroga Bodiroba:

roba=robe in greek

We also call roba someone who is a fool.

and that's why we call him Bodiroba:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

why call him a fool after he did so much for the Greek league. In Jugoslavia they call him Bogiroga ("Bog" meaning god)


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

To AleksandarN
It's the opponent fans that call him that.. (because they don't like him). The PAO fans doesn't call him like that..


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

and of course there's that gr8 song "Sex, Droga I Bodiroga" by Inspektor Blaza. can any1 translate the meaning of this song for me please?

Yeh, Montepaschi need only one more 1 pt win in the next 2 games (Skipper @home, Pao @athens). 

Benetton can lose up to 13 points next gameday vs. Maccabi and qualify.

Benetton will be in Barcelona IMHO. it will be a big shock if they lose by 13+. but I think it's too early to crown Montepaschi. it's not very unlikely that Skipper will win in Siena. especially since these are 2 Italian teams. and if that happens...Montepaschi will travel to Athens....

if Montepaschi lose twice, and Ulker won't make a surprise we'll have a triple 4-2 tie. 

right now Skipper is -4, Pao -17 and Monte I think +22. 



btw, Pao's loss in Bologna (88-63) was their biggest defeat in their EL history! The last record is was set in...the same Paladozza by the same Skipper (Well...fortitudo). and almost same score. 88-64.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AleksandarN</b>!
> why call him a fool after he did so much for the Greek league. In Jugoslavia they call him Bogiroga ("Bog" meaning god)


what are you talking about. Bodiroga played for Panathinaikos.
I'm an Olympiakos fan.
And we will make him cry once again in two weeks when we win Barcelona and we go to the FiNAL fOUR .
What a disaster that would be for Barcelona. The F4 takes place in their own city, they have the most expensive team in Europe and they won't be there :laugh: 


But to be a little more serious. I think Barcelona has too many players who want to be the leader and that's not a good thing. Both Bodiroga and Jasikevicius need the ball to be effective and so does ****a.
Their most valuable player in my opinion is DeLaFuentes because he kills the other teams with his 3pointers.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Reznor</b>!
> and of course there's that gr8 song "Sex, Droga I Bodiroga" by Inspektor Blaza. can any1 translate the meaning of this song for me please?
> 
> Yeh, Montepaschi need only one more 1 pt win in the next 2 games (Skipper @home, Pao @athens).
> ...


What a great day that was! lol

Olympiakos won and now all we need is to win Barcelona with more than 4 points in 2 weeks and Panathinaikos lost with 25 in Italy. hahahaha


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Well.. Gavros (aka as Olympiakos) making the F4 with so little talent in their team (compared to some other teams) would be a real surprise... Normally I hate Olympiakos but I can't believe im saying it but I will be rooting for them this time against Bodiromba.......I'm pretty sure the Olympiakos fans will welcome him with open arms...    

Having seen Barcelona a couple of times I agree qwertyu's analysis about them...
PS 
qwertyu calm down you are not in F4 yet...


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

> qwertyu calm down you are not in F4 yet...


well...true, but they do have a very good chance to do that. Barcelona is NOT a good team on the road. Olym. can delete the loss from the first game. 

I can't believe all u red fans don't mention the revenge u had on Olimpija. last season they were the reason u didn't make it to Bologna, and had to watch Bodi____ (complete as u wish) bring another title to the Giannkopolous bros.

After u got one revenge, u r set to close a 2nd one with Bodi.


If Barcelona take the game. it will probably b head-2-head with Olimpija, that will arrive to Barcelona in the last game day. Barca's last f4 apperence was in 99/00. the team that lost to Barcelona in thr QF back then was....Olimpija. they had the Lithuanian PG that almost killed Barcelona with his amazing 3 pointers. well...guess where that PG is playing now...

in any case...If Siena and Benetton will make it to the F4 they'll face each other in the SF. In any other case I'd give my vote to Benetton, but since it's 2 italian teams on a foriegn land... don't put ur money on Benetton so fast...

but there's still time for that.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> Well.. Gavros (aka as Olympiakos) making the F4 with so little talent in their team (compared to some other teams) would be a real surprise... Normally I hate Olympiakos but I can't believe im saying it but I will be rooting for them this time against Bodiromba.......I'm pretty sure the Olympiakos fans will welcome him with open arms...
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha I know I'm just having fun.. I'm actually very afraid of Barcelona. In Barcelona we played the best game of the season and we still lost. 
It was really hard to guard Barcelona's players because they are all much taller than our players. Duenas for example was very difficult to guard and we had to use double-teams to guard him.. Thank god Duenas is not a good passer so we didn't pay for those double teams. But Bacrelona has so much depth. If Bodiroga doesn't play well, they will put Navarro in, if ****a doesn't play well they will put Varejao and so on.
Oh well we'll see what will happen. But I still think CSKA is the favorite to win it all this year even if Barcelona goes to the F4.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Reznor</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL @ Bodi____ :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Anyway it's not the same thing. We know Bodiroga too well and we have learnt to hate him.. Just ask suspect who is an AEK fan. 
The rivalry betwen the top teams in Greece is so tense that it can't be compared to anything. The only rivalry Olympiakos fans had in basketball with a team that was not from Greece was with Bayer Leverkusen when Ioannidis was our coach and Bayer had players like Michael Koch and Harnish (does anyone remember him? the first basketball player to wear a headband :laugh: :laugh: )


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

> The only rivalry Olympiakos fans had in basketball with a team that was not from Greece was with Bayer Leverkusen when Ioannidis was our coach


Why r u rivals of Bayer?!?
the only thing I remember of Bayer (Other than their games vs. Maccabi) is that they once demolished Aris. 

or you hate them because they remind u of the days Ioannidis was ur coach? 

qwerty. u really shouldn't be afraid of Barca. Especially not in Greece. I have a very strong feel that ur taking this game. Pesic is a world champion, but doesn't have any Euroleague experience in such stages. the only thing that can kill u is the same thing that killed u in Spain...urself.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

No I don't hate them. I don't even know if that team still exists. But back then when Olympiakos was the best team in Europe we always went to Leverkusen and won them and all the greek people that lived in Germany were proud.
And I also remember Koch, Harnish, Welp and those other guys. We used to face Leverkusen every year and win them. These days the Euroleague doesn't have any rivalries because there are so many groups and because the teams change their rosters every year (mainly because all the good players go to the NBA and because the number of foreigners each team has is bigger than it was before the Bosman-rule).


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

> because there are so many groups and because the teams change their rosters every year


Good point.

Back then u could have said "**** this Danilovic/Eppi/Galis. Whenever we play kinder/Barcelona/Aris he kicks our ***". now? "**** Turkcan. when he came here with Efes or ummmm...CSKA or ummmm... Siena! yeh... u know what he's really not a bad player". things don't get personal. 

Tomasevic was one of the most hated players in Yad Eliyahoo, cause back in 99/00, with Buducnost he dared to spit on Huffman after the last one dunked on his face. Then he came with Tau. pffff... he got a nice welcome compare to what he did. that move to Spain got him out of it. 

Another reason there are no more big rivalries I believe is the competition system.

back in the "Best of 3" 1/16 and QF days...it was much easier to become a rival of a team.

The more u play against a specific team, the chances for a Rivalry is bigger. now...the system works so there will be as little games as possible between the same 2 teams. 

for some reason the EL think that if fans will see the same teams again and again they won't come. that fans only want to see as many new teams as possible. 

I think they are dead wrong...


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

yes exactly. good points


----------

